# Are there any (digital) painters here?



## MartinH. (Oct 24, 2020)

I've seen a couple people mention (digital) painting or drawing among their hobbies and jobs, and I'm curious how many there really are. Feel free to share your work here, I'd love to see some of your pictures.


----------



## shponglefan (Oct 24, 2020)

Yup! Been drawing for a while, mostly when I was a lot younger, although took it up again recently.

Here's a few thumbnails of some recent digital paintings I did this summer.












More art is in my current portfolio here: https://www.artstation.com/shponglefan

I'd love to see if there are any other artists around these parts! I feel there is a lot of overlap between music and artistic skills.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 25, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Yup! Been drawing for a while, mostly when I was a lot younger, although took it up again recently.
> 
> Here's a few thumbnails of some recent digital paintings I did this summer.
> 
> ...



Cool! You've mentioned a Marco Bucci tutorial on artstation, was this the one? 



I have to try that some time. That RedditGetsDrawn subreddit also is an interesting find, never heard of it. 



A couple days ago just for fun I googled where the best illustration forums are these days and found a post that said they're all pretty much dead and the good discussions all moved to facebook. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## shponglefan (Oct 25, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Cool! You've mentioned a Marco Bucci tutorial on artstation, was this the one?



That is indeed it! It's a fun twist on a typical value study. Though I learned quickly not to use overly saturated colors, since the results look horrific. Desaturated colors seem to work better.



> A couple days ago just for fun I googled where the best illustration forums are these days and found a post that said they're all pretty much dead and the good discussions all moved to facebook. Can anyone confirm that?



If anything, I'd blame Reddit on the demise of traditional forums for a lot of subjects. On certain forums I've frequented in the past, the number of new members started to die off a lot in the last decade. I think younger people are flocking to other social media platforms for these discussions, especially Reddit.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 25, 2020)

Below is part of an image I did for a digital map of Tokyo a few years ago - its mostly composited 3D images and painted (touched up) in PS. There are a lot of similarities between graphics and music and graphics just evolved (for me) through working on music.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 4, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> Below is part of an image I did for a digital map of Tokyo a few years ago - its mostly composited 3D images and painted (touched up) in PS. There are a lot of similarities between graphics and music and graphics just evolved (for me) through working on music.



Cool, looks like a lot of work! 



shponglefan said:


> That is indeed it! It's a fun twist on a typical value study. Though I learned quickly not to use overly saturated colors, since the results look horrific. Desaturated colors seem to work better.



This demon portrait started out with me trying that color experiment, but halfway through I switched off the greyscale conversion and finished it up normally. I'm trying to learn how not to lose the loosenes of sketchy brush strokes of the early phases of a painting when refining it into a "finished" state. I think I finally made some progress on that front with this picture. What helped me was starting out in a lower resolution than I normally would, upscaling, and then using the pinch brush of the liquify filter to selectively harden and shape edges without introducing new brush strokes. Then I added some tiny amount of painted details in areas that needed more definition, like the eye. 









shponglefan said:


> If anything, I'd blame Reddit on the demise of traditional forums for a lot of subjects. On certain forums I've frequented in the past, the number of new members started to die off a lot in the last decade. I think younger people are flocking to other social media platforms for these discussions, especially Reddit.



Yeah, that makes sense. I was never sold on the concept of reddit. I wouldn't be surprised if the kinds of discussions that happened on art forums now moved to mostly private places, like discord servers, slack or closed facebook groups.


On youtube I just stumbled over a video that I haven't watched yet, but I liked the painting a lot. I was wondering whether I should post it here since it fits the Halloween season so well, but then I noticed who made it, and I thought I'll definitely post it - It's by vi:c member @Walid F.


----------



## angeruroth (Nov 4, 2020)

Wow, those are really good!
Mine are a lot simpler, but I've recently uploaded some experiments as an excuse to score something:




__





Scored Speed Painting Videos


Finding interesting videos to score is hard, almost impossible (recent honorable exceptions aside), so a few weeks ago I decided to make my own sources while experimenting digital painting. For now there are 5 short speed painting videos but my plan is to upload one every week and add the new...




vi-control.net


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 4, 2020)

I used to draw, but that was long time ago... mostly during my teens. Then I gradually became more and more passionate towards music. Then I'm now a 38y.o. vi-controller and lost both talents .


----------



## kleotessard (Nov 4, 2020)

I used to draw every day but that was ... before. Now I'm 46 and no talent in music or painting 😅. But I still have fun doing both 👍


----------



## Ivan M. (Nov 4, 2020)

Ha, I was thinking about opening a same thread 

Here are some of my better works so far:









edit: the paintings are in acrylic, and drawings graphite and charcoal


----------



## JoelS (Nov 4, 2020)

Seems like there's a lot of art talent around here, coming from a lot of different stylistic approaches! I self-published a comic book back in the 90s, and have kept illustration as a professional pursuit alongside music and video editing. I guess you could say the following is all three at once, since I composed the music in this video of me working on a recent 'cover' illustration:


----------



## re-peat (Nov 4, 2020)

Great stuff.

I've collected some of my work *here*. Each of the 5 pages contains at least one digital painting, the rest is Photoshop- and/or vector work. 99% is cover art for cd's and vinyls. (There's a page reserved for my music as well, but that still a work in progress.)

_


----------



## JoelS (Nov 4, 2020)

@re-peat I've read your posts on various virtual instrument forums for a rather large number of years. Seeing your graphic design work adds a surprising amount of context to your opinions on music and VIs. It's a pleasure to find such beautifully kerned and arranged typography, and the thoughtfully chosen color palettes have a consistently classic appeal. Thanks for sharing your work!


----------



## JJP (Nov 4, 2020)

Calling @chillbot


----------



## szczaw (Nov 4, 2020)

I used to paint digitally and did half of classical atelier, the drawing part, didn't get to oil painting due to illness. Here's a quick and bad photo:


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 5, 2020)

Very cool to see so many people here interested in painting and drawing! I'm glad I asked, keep those pictures coming. 




szczaw said:


> I used to paint digitally and did half of classical atelier, the drawing part, didn't get to oil painting due to illness. Here's a quick and bad photo:



Well, you absolutely nailed the drawing part! Was it the angel academy of art in florence?





re-peat said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> I've collected some of my work *here*. Each of the 5 pages contains at least one digital painting, the rest is Photoshop- and/or vector work. 99% is cover art for cd's and vinyls. (There's a page reserved for my music as well, but that still a work in progress.)



Wow, that's an impressive portfolio! It's rare to see someone with that level of skill in _both _illustration and graphics design, let alone with composing skills on top. My favorites are the mock renaissance style painting, the illustrations in the style of old bookcovers/posters, and the photoshopped dishes with the Klara logo.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Nov 5, 2020)

I downloaded Procreate when I got an iPad and ended up making whatever the hell this is while watching football. 😄


----------



## J-M (Nov 5, 2020)

I used to draw before starting music, but I really want to get back into it...gotta just find the time. Some very talented artists in this thread!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 6, 2020)

The last four years


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 6, 2020)

Black Lives Matter


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 6, 2020)

I've been doing design work for animation series for over 30 years, mainly locations and storyboards. Within a pipeline, I usually do lineart, and the colors are done by another department. Here's a little Concept Art I did for the 3D feature "Leap!"





My Web site:








Robert Rivard






robertrivard.myportfolio.com


----------



## Mornats (Nov 6, 2020)

Amazing, loving all the work on here. I've recently got back into painting and drawing, digitally and traditionally but I don't have anything to show just yet. Not that I'm shy, I just don't have anything finished! I'm focusing on techniques by just drawing or digitally painting random things. I'm in the middle of watching Walid's horror video that was linked above so will try something along those lines soon.


----------



## szczaw (Nov 7, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Well, you absolutely nailed the drawing part! Was it the angel academy of art in florence?



No it was Academy of Realist Art in Toronto. The founder is the same, the ownership changed. Florence would have been fantastic but too expensive.


----------



## Mornats (Feb 24, 2021)

roccodunhamm said:


> Sure, there are failures, plenty of them. I expect them.


This is how we learn!


----------



## aspenleaf (Feb 25, 2021)

I've been a professional painter since 1983. I grew up in a musical household, and my father played in a big band and owned a music store. He was also an arranger and educator. I learned several instruments at a young age and made my living in music until I was 27, while also making art. After tiring of touring I decided to paint full time. I still record music for my own pleasure.

Here's one of my paintings:


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 25, 2021)

roccodunhamm said:


> I started painting as a distraction from life, and it works very well for that, at least in short bursts. I find painting very peaceful. Sure, there are failures, plenty of them. I expect them.


That's awesome, keep at it! And feel free to share your progress with us if you like. 




aspenleaf said:


> I've been a professional painter since 1983. I grew up in a musical household, and my father played in a big band and owned a music store. He was also an arranger and educator. I learned several instruments at a young age and made my living in music until I was 27, while also making art. After tiring of touring I decided to paint full time. I still record music for my own pleasure.
> 
> Here's one of my paintings:


Wow, fantastic work! Would love to see more!


----------



## aspenleaf (Feb 25, 2021)

Here's a link to my website: https://www.dandamico.com/

And some digital paintings here: https://fineartamerica.com/profiles/dan-damico


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 25, 2021)

aspenleaf said:


> Here's a link to my website: https://www.dandamico.com/
> 
> And some digital paintings here: https://fineartamerica.com/profiles/dan-damico



Beautiful! Thanks for sharing your art with us.


----------



## aspenleaf (Feb 25, 2021)

My pleasure. Thank you for your comments.


----------

